# Any one a Veritas fan?(I'm on the fence)



## kev mac (23/12/15)

Recently got a Veritas 1:1 clone.It raised my curiosity w/ it's unique design and reports of good flavor.However it makes me wonder why they designed it as they did w/ that stupid nut on the pos. post and tiny neg. screws.This makes it very hard to build w/ wire larger than 28g and you almost have to do a sleeper build which i'm not a fan of and duals are a must on this deck. I'd love to use some 24g (I struggled to get 26g on it). or try T.C. wire.Any thoughts?


----------



## WHeunis (23/12/15)

I still use my Veritas. Quite a lot actually.
It is my go-to dripper for testing my DIY juices.

You can absolutely build single coil on it. Rip Trippers actually had a nice video tutorial on a single horizontal coil for the Veritas (check it out, it might be far down the page so scroll away!).

I like the single horizontal coz it means I get to EASILY rip out the wick and replace with minimal fuss. Thats a big deal for a "taste test RDA".

But yeah, its not your average dripper. The screws are so small that you really cant use large wire. I settled on 26ga as the thickest I could manage.
I tried it with TC wire, but my experience with that has been less than awesome. Not terrible, just not what i expected...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (24/12/15)

WHeunis said:


> I still use my Veritas. Quite a lot actually.
> It is my go-to dripper for testing my DIY juices.
> 
> You can absolutely build single coil on it. Rip Trippers actually had a nice video tutorial on a single horizontal coil for the Veritas (check it out, it might be far down the page so scroll away!).
> ...


I find this one a bastard to build,that said it gives a unique flavor to my juice.Good enough that I wont give up on it.I'll look for Rips' video but boy do I wish I could see what this one could do w/ a dual 24g build.


----------



## shaunnadan (25/12/15)

So I had a look at it the other day and it's beautifully constructed until you get tho that silly thumb screw thingy!

So was just wondering if you installed a dual coil, could you put the leads through the slits on either side with one on top of the other and hope that when you tightened it they both had a stable connection?

The build I saw in it was a sleeper Clapton (30 over 26) 3mm Id 7 wraps a side


----------



## WHeunis (25/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So I had a look at it the other day and it's beautifully constructed until you get tho that silly thumb screw thingy!
> 
> So was just wondering if you installed a dual coil, could you put the leads through the slits on either side with one on top of the other and hope that when you tightened it they both had a stable connection?
> 
> The build I saw in it was a sleeper Clapton (30 over 26) 3mm Id 7 wraps a side



Not sure I follow your meaning there... slits on the side?
I personally gave up on dual builds for the veritas. Way too much hassle.


----------



## kev mac (26/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So I had a look at it the other day and it's beautifully constructed until you get tho that silly thumb screw thingy!
> 
> So was just wondering if you installed a dual coil, could you put the leads through the slits on either side with one on top of the other and hope that when you tightened it they both had a stable connection?
> 
> The build I saw in it was a sleeper Clapton (30 over 26) 3mm Id 7 wraps a side


Thanks Shaunnadan,I'll try any thing on this.Can't believe you could get a Clapton on it but then most have better coiling skills than I do.So far 26g dual is as big as I can put on this atty and that was not EZ.


----------

